# Hanging Rock Recreation Area Strip Mines



## arumizy (Jul 23, 2011)

Went down to the Strip Mines today, not sure if you guys call it something different. But i took my 08 ranger with four wheel drive back in a good bit and not sure the pond number.

I get on the Lake about 5 AM using little 1/16 and 1/36 ounce jig heads, white inch grubs, night crawlers and wax worms and ended up watching about 60+ blue gill, about half of them were 6" + plus so i ended up with a nice mess of friers. Anyone else do good up there? And more importantly know about any good Crappie lakes in there ( Dont say Vesuvius that is the worse lake in history)


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Just looked up Hanging Rock on Google Maps. Can't get much farther South in Ohio than that! Never been there... hows the bass fishing? I typically do my strip pit fishing at AEP.


----------



## arumizy (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive hit a few 2 and 3 pounders, but i mostly do not fish bass. I do not personaly consider them a good food fish.


----------

